# Glenn Frey Passes



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Glenn Frey of Eagles fame passes at age 67. Another legend will be missed.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/glenn-frey-eagles-guitarist-dies-at-67/ar-BBoo0Kn?ocid=ansmsnent11

.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So sad, R.I.P. Glenn....They had a tribute to him on Sirius Classic vinyl this morning that I listened to.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Legend alright, what will the Eagles do now.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Legend alright, what will the Eagles do now.


Maybe they'll take it easy.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Phillips said:


> Legend alright, what will the Eagles do now.





B- one said:


> Maybe they'll take it easy.


:scratchhead: Curious responses. 

Quoted from CNN commentary Why Glenn Frey's Death Shakes Us:
The passing of Glenn Frey both recalls and closes the book on one of rock's most celebrated rock 'n' roll songwriting teams, but for many of us it also signals something more personal: the passing of a time when the Eagles' "Hotel California" was the anthem for the youth of America in the '70s -- the way Beatles music was for the children of the '60s.

For people who came up in that time, the death of Frey -- and earlier this month the death of David Bowie -- comes as a reality check, a resounding reminder that the days of "Take it Easy" and the promise of "One of these Nights" are long behind us.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

He will sadly missed from Eagles combination and influence


----------

